# Accident and Hospital Indemnity insurance



## Falcore (Apr 28, 2021)

I know these plans have 4 sets of rates (TM only; TM and Spouse; TM and Child; TM and Family)
Can someone give me these rates for both of these products..  I'm having issues getting them..

Thanks..
Samantha


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 28, 2021)

Target Pay and Benefits can help. 800-828-5850


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 28, 2021)

Go to targetpayandbenefits.com too. If you qualify, you will get a packet from spot.


----------

